# File/Rasp Handle



## Frontier Forge (Jan 16, 2019)

I usually do blacksmith work, but occasionally a woodworking project will come up. I got a farrier rasp from a friend of mine for hot rasping and it needed a handle on it. This would be easier and faster if you have a lathe but I use the tools I have available and still came out with a pretty decent result. 

https://youtu.be/_2hqX0EdkbI


----------



## Brian T (Nov 3, 2018)

That handle did turn out well. Big farrier's rasps are ugly things to hang onto, gloves or not.



Sometimes, a farrier's rasp is the right thing to use for shaping contours on a big wood carving.
I cut a skinny scrub weed tree in the ditch of a logging road. Took the bark off with a draw knife.
Cut into sections, makes crude but workable file and rasp handles.


Local farrier is also a pretty competent smith. 

Nice to know that I can go to you guys (smiths and farriers) and get stuff made.


----------



## Frontier Forge (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you very much! I've often thought about using one for woodworking. It's particularly handy that they have a coarse and fine side. This one will be used for hot rasping. That is, doing your file work while your metal is red hot.


----------

